# Chief of Police Anthony Barfield



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chief of Police*

*Anthony Q. Barfield, Sr.*

Barwick Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Tuesday, April 9, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 4/9/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
Chief of Police Anthony Barfield suffered a fatal heart attack while at the scene of a domestic disturbance.

He began experiencing trouble breathing and was subsequently transported to a local hospital where he passed away.

Chief Barfield had served in law enforcement for 20 years and was the agency's only law enforcement officer.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Barwick Police Department
2040 E Main Street
Barwick, GA 31720

Phone: (229) 735-2311

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21772-chief-of-police-anthony-q-barfield-sr#ixzz2Q6TbCVeo


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Chief Barfield


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Chief


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

R.I.P. Chief Barfield Sr.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP Chief


----------

